# Europe Reviews, September 2008



## Keitht (Sep 28, 2008)

Macdonald Forest Hills Resort, Scotland

Review by Stuart Shaw


----------



## Keitht (Sep 28, 2008)

Club Dobogomajor, Hungary

Review by Lois A Jeffery


----------



## Keitht (Sep 28, 2008)

Porto Hydra Hotel, Greece

Review by Ioannis Remoundos


----------



## Keitht (Sep 28, 2008)

Golden Coast Holiday Club, Greece

Review by Ioannis Remoundos


----------



## Keitht (Sep 28, 2008)

Leoniki Residence, Greece

Review by Suzanne & John Zenkewich


----------



## Keitht (Sep 28, 2008)

Malibu Village, France

Review by Timothy Lee


----------



## Keitht (Sep 28, 2008)

Club Calahonda, Spain

Review by Timothy Lee


----------



## Keitht (Sep 28, 2008)

Village Heights Golf Resort, Greece

Review by Gregory & Joyce Racheotes

First review of a new resort


----------

